# Interior light question



## BRL (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a 1967 convertible. I need replacement bulbs for both the side rear courtesy lights. Everything I can find says it should be a #90 bulb but it had #68's in it. Which is the correct bulb?
Thanks in advance, Brian


----------



## rwarnerjr (Sep 27, 2012)

Hear are the descrptions.

#90 Miniature Bulb Ba15d Base - 13.0 Volt .58 Amp 7.54 Watt G6 Double Contact Bayonet (Ba15D) Base, 6.0 MSCP C-6 Filament Design. 750 Average Rated Hours. 1.44" (36.58mm) Maximum Overall Length (M.O.L.). 0.75" (19.05mm) Maximum Outer Diameter (M.O.D.). 0.81" (20.57mm) Light Center Length (L.C.L.). 


#68 Miniature Bulb Ba15d Base - 13.5 Volt 0.59 Amp 7.965 Watt G-6 Double Contact (DC) Bayonet (Ba15d) Base, C-2R Filament Design, 4.0 MSCP. 5,000 Average Rated Hours. 1.44" (36.58mm) Maximum Overall Length (M.O.L.), 0.75" (19.05mm) Maximum Outer Diameter (M.O.D.), 0.81" (20.57mm) Light Center Length (L.C.L.).


----------

